# Narinder Grewal - Who Is He?



## Neutral Singh (Jul 14, 2005)

June 26, 2003: Toronto

He is not a Sikh - by his own statement in front on the Panj Payaras.

On June 14, the Toronto area sangat jam-packed Mississauga's Ontario Khalsa Darbar, also known as Dixie Road Gurdwara, to hear what Narinder Grewal had to say about charges of his anti-Sikh preaching. 

Although Grewal never made his appearance, the sangat watched a video of him and his followers. The video was shot by one of his own followers, piecing together many of his sermons at various locations. Using abusive language, Grewal is shown making incendiary remarks about the Gurus and the Guru Granth Sahib. Grewal also claimed 'Gurudom,' that he is the next Guru after Guru Granth Sahib.

According to Manjit Singh, a community activist in the area, Grewal had 60 to 70 followers who were Amritdhari in appearance. Grewal, himself, adorns a long beard and a turban.

Toronto's Punjabi media had kept a close watch on Grewal for several weeks prior to the June 14 meeting. Editorials in several papers and a transcription of the videotape in Sanjh Savera, a Punjabi weekly, kept the pressure on Grewal. According to Manjit Singh, specific remarks about Guru Nanak and Guru Gobind Singh were too perverse to be published. 

After viewing the video, the sangat decided to remove the Guru Granth Sahib from his dera (home and temple complex) immediately. By that evening, a group of Sikhs arrived at Grewal's dera and brought the Guru Granth Sahib and Gutkas out of the premises and transported them to a Gurdwara in the Toronto area.

The Toronto Star newspaper reported that police responded in force to a report of a disturbance involving more than 100 people at Grewal's residence. The Ontario Provincial Police said ten police cars responded to the call shortly after 7 p.m. An eye-witness reported that officers ran toward the house with guns drawn, while others closed the highway to traffic.

Manjit Singh, who was also present at the dera, said fighting broke out with Grewal's followers but no one was injured. Two Sikhs were arrested by the police and later released. Police also took ID information from all who were on the premises. No charges were filed.

Emotions were running high among Toronto's Sikh community. Grewal received many death threats, especially after the video tape was made public. On June 18, a meeting was held between Sikh representatives, Peel Region Police, Ontario Provincial Police (OPP) and Narinder Grewal at the OPP station in Caledon, Ontario. A resolution was agreed upon.

In a written and signed statement, Grewal acknowledged that he had been running his own style of religious congregation in which he used references to the Sikh Gurus, Sikh Scriptures and the basics of the Sikh Religion. He agreed to meet before the Panj Payaras at the Gurdwara to seek forgiveness and apologize to the community on video. Grewal also agreed "not to preach or to use any references to Sikh Gurus, Sikh Religion, Sikh scriptures … until a final decision on this issue is made by the Akal Takht…" He also agreed to stop preaching through his website, the internet and email groups. Grewal's website is now off-line and his activities on the internet have ceased.

On June 20, Narinder Grewal appeared before the Panj Payaras and the Sikh Sangat at the Oakville Gurdwara to repent his misdeeds. With him was a police officer who accompanied him for protection. 

Grewal did not give satisfactory answers to the questions asked by the Panj Payaras. He kept apologizing but did not give details of his wrong doings. Grewal also denied that he was a Singh. Therefore, the Panj Payaras and the sangat did not pardon him. 

The Panj Payaras and the sangat appealed to the Sikh Sangat that until a decision is received from the Akal Takht no communication or relationship should be kept with Grewal; those who do would also be boycotted. 

As Toronto's sangat awaits a decision from the Akal Takht, Sikh lawyers in the area are expected to pursue legal action against Grewal. Grewal could be charged under Canada's religious hate crimes laws for his slanderous preaching. Grewal could also be charged for polygamy. He is alleged to have married a young woman, the spouse of one of his followers, without divorcing his first wife. 

Grewal's followers have left him. They have been requested to appear before the Panj Payaras to answers questions about their activities and to ask for forgiveness.

Courtesy: http://www.sikhsentinel.com/sikhsentinel0306/narindergrewal.htm


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 15, 2005)

Read the following:
http://www.rickross.com/reference/general/general555.html
http://www.sikhtimes.com/news_062603a.html

Jarnail Singh

The PUNJABI version of the Origianl scoop..is at www.sanjhsavera.com


Jarnail Singh


----------



## Arvind (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kaur-1 (Feb 28, 2007)

After reading various post's on this dangerous cult, I have come to the conclusion that Grewal is suffering from a severe case of "*delusion of grandeur*" aka *Megalomania*


_*"**Megalomania (from the Greek word μεγαλομανία) is a psychopathologicalwealth, power, or omnipotence - often generally termed as * condition characterized by delusional fantasies of *delusions of grandeur. It includes an obsession with grandiose or extravagant things or actions. It is sometimes symptomatic of manic or paranoid disorders."*_


 As I am not a medical Doctor or a  Psychiatrist, I can only suggest his brainwashed followers sort medical help for him.​


----------

